# Thermacell won't ignite....any tricks??



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a thermacell that won't light. You can hear the butane running but it wont light up. Anybody have any tricks to fix it or is it junk?


----------



## ddt123 (Sep 30, 2015)

I had one that was hard to light. It was one of the first models that came out. I gave up on it and ended up buying another one.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Google "my thermacell won't light" Several pages out there that may help.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

I too have one of the original ones and it's hard to light. I have to let the butane run for 10-15 seconds then strike it and it fires up. Could also be a bad striker.


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

that seems to be the trick, turn it on and let it run for 10 secs, it lights first time . wish it did'nt click so loud


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mine does the same thing, but once it gets going the skeeters are nowhere to be found. These things may be the greatest invention in the last 20 years


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tminc said:


> that seems to be the trick, turn it on and let it run for 10 secs, it lights first time . wish it did'nt click so loud


That click will not scare a deer if that is what your are thinking. If so why not turn it on just before climbing the tree or at the car?


----------



## ddt123 (Sep 30, 2015)

thirdhandman said:


> That click will not scare a deer if that is what your are thinking. If so why not turn it on just before climbing the tree or at the car?


That's what I do. I light mine at the truck so that it's already pumping when I get in the stand.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I had one that would ignite but would not warm up enough. I ditched it and bought another. For $25, these things won't last forever and they are cheap enough to replace without breaking your wallet.


----------



## uncljohn (May 3, 2013)

I have 1 old and 1 new one (slide button vs the knob). The old one you have to let run for a good 5 seconds and click a few times and it'll light. The new one turn on and click and it immediately lights.

HOWEVER.............

What I discovered this past weekend was that the new one burned the butane at twice the rate, so I am looking at 6 hours of burn per cartridge, plus exhausting the mat in a few hours. I actually went and put my old one in my pack to use going forward. I'll take 10-12 hours of burn time and having to click a few times. I'm tempted to contact ThermaCell to see if its designed this way to burn hotter.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had multiple units go bad over the years. Just had to replace 1 that started spitting and sputting then would go out and then it wouldn't light anymore. Bought a new one and it seems it goes through cartridges and pads fast. Good thing I refill cartridges otherwise it'd be expensive.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

My old one works great. The newer one... I have to click a lot, then it might go out after it lights, but it still works.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saint Hubert said:


> Google "my thermacell won't light" Several pages out there that may help.



Fyi - as i sot here getting ate up in my stand... i was doing just that and found humor in this comment... 2yrs later your famous!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Mine I turn on wait a few seconds turn off then on again and it normally lights. Been lime that since day one. I think the butane is under too much pressure and spark isn't enough.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

theres a utube video on how to fix it. you have to take it apart and pull the spring back out some so the pin thingy will engage the cartridge better.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I had one that would light but would not stay lit. The cartridge was full of fuel but the cartridge had no pressure. I replaced the cartridge and no more problems.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

I took catridge in and out a few times and got it to stay lit. From my reading will sitting it sounds like the pilot is\was clogged. It said to run the gas a few minutes and it would unclog. It eventually worked, but I will be homest, its 5-6yrs old... its cheap insurance for me hunting these swamps to just buy a new one tomorrow at walmart, its like $20?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Did you hit the start button 5x like the directions indicate?


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Beendare said:


> Did you hit the start button 5x like the directions indicate?


I also tap a bunch. Again, it would lite, but then it went out. I know how to lit it, I use it non stop as we hunt true swamps.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll have 2 with me until the first frost.


----------

